# Neulion (nln.to)



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Anybody a fan of this live sports streamer? It has been on a fantastic uptrend the past few years. It had a nice pop on Friday based on a Rogers contract.
MAx


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Up 30% since I asked. Not pumping, just want to know if there are any small tech investors here. Seems nln is going to have a share consolidation soon in order to ensure Nasdaq listing.


----------

